# nürnberg und umgebung



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

servus erstmal an alle 
bin neu hier und wollt fragen ob jemand gute strecken in nürnberg und umgebung kennt 
gruß max


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2010)

Ja, ich kenn ein paar gute.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. März 2010)

*Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht* 
*Was geht im Nürnberger Norden...  * 

z.B. 

einfach mal anschließen......


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

hi
thx für eure antworten könnt ihr mir außer tiergarten noch ein paar spots nennen 
danke


----------



## speedy_j (28. März 2010)

der wald im norden, der wald im süden, der wald im osten, der wald im westen. damit bist eine weile beschäftigt.


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

danke werd ich mit vornehmen 
aber gehts vielleicht noch ein tik genauer


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2010)

als Cadolzburger wohnst du doch fast im Wald. War heute vormittag erst bei dir um's Eck unterwegs.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: es wird hoffentlich niemand genaue Pläne posten, wie und wo genau _der_ Secret Spot zu erreichen ist. Und ein wenig Eigeninitiative hat auch noch niemandem geschadet.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

wir haben schon oft was versucht zu bauen dann kam der förster der bauer der jäger und die kleinen kinder>kaputt


----------



## speedy_j (28. März 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> wir haben schon oft was versucht zu bauen dann kam der förster der bauer der jäger und die kleinen kinder>kaputt



richtig so!


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> wir haben schon oft was versucht zu bauen dann kam der förster der bauer der jäger und die kleinen kinder>kaputt



in der Nähe von Wachendorf?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

ja genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2010)

dann war's da auch nicht schade drum, wer Kicker mit Blechbahnen baut hat nix besseres verdient. Und vom Shape her boten die auch viel Raum für Verbesserungen.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergamont-max (29. März 2010)

kicker mit blechbahnen? das wahren wir nicht 
wo war das?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (29. März 2010)

bitte auch keine sinnfreien kicker am dberg bauen ... danke 

... aber ich nehme an, das warst du auch nicht

edit sagt: Da unten im Sandkasten ist egal, aber bitte nicht auf der Strecke ;-)


----------



## bergamont-max (29. März 2010)

ja die kenn ich solche komischen kinder wir haben etz eh ne neue wing bald am start
pic is oben


----------



## bergamont-max (1. April 2010)

HI 
ICH WOLLT ETZ NUE MAL FRAGEN WER VON DEN BIKERN HIER IN DER UMGEBUNG DABEI WÄRE MIIR UND MEINEM KUMPEL BEI EINEM LEGALEN SPOT MEINER GEMEINDE ZU HELFEN SCHONMAL THX FÜR EURE ANTWORTEN


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2010)

im anderen Thread war deine Shift-Taste noch in Ordnung?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

